# Twinkle Soda Bottle / Sign



## vestersullivan (Jun 4, 2019)

I wanted to see if anyone has ever seen an actual "Twinkle Beverages" bottle.  My daughter's middle name is Twinkle and I have a sign for her but have never been able to find an actual bottle or anyone who knows of it and if it existed.  I have seen signs at various antique bottle shows but in Ohio and Pennsylvania but no bottle.  I have also traveled in many states and have not been able to find anyone who has any information related to the bottle.  If the bottle does exist I would like to see about purchasing one if possible.

Thanks
Bo


----------



## RCO (Jun 5, 2019)

I have no idea , never seen one before . is the sign an actual old sign or a modern sign made to look old ? 

if its actually old I'd assume there was a twinkle beverages at some point in time


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 5, 2019)

My guess is that Twinkle Beverages is a fantasy brand.  I haven't been able to find a single example of a Twinkle sign which is definitely genuine and many examples which are obvious reproductions.  Some of the enamel signs look pretty convincing but modern enamel signs are pretty much indistinguishable from the antique ones.  "Taste! Compare!" also just doesn't sound quite right for a genuine slogan.  Usually they were able to come up with something better than that.


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 9, 2019)

with the thousands of a c l. out there , there may be . but good luck . without a state or town reference it will be hard.


----------



## vestersullivan (Jun 13, 2019)

The signs appear to be more modern and not old.  Based on responses below the soda may not have actually ever existed.  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## vestersullivan (Jun 13, 2019)

Thank you very much for the work that you did in looking for examples of the Twinkle signs and soda.  Your comments definitely make sense as I have not been able to find anyone in my travels as well that have knew or heard of the soda.  I appreicate all you did.


----------



## vestersullivan (Jun 13, 2019)

I agree and appreciate the information regarding needing to have a state or town for reference.  If I find anything on these I will reach out to the forum again for assistance.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 6, 2019)

That could be a real sign!!!! Here is an ad from the 1930s-1940s depicting a Twinkle beverages bottle in a Nutmeg Club Ad from New London, CT


----------

